# T-shirt quotes



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15649_1w4uc/apt_get_a_folded_marge_black_folded.png*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15650_oxzjw/damn_campers_folded_marge_red_folded.png
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15651_xamqu/do_not_folded_marge_black_folded.png*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15652_dsbde/geeks_are_folded_marge_black_folded.png
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15653_iv8fh/if_you_can_read_this_you_re_a_folded_marge_white_folded.png*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15654_rhfje/in_the_time_folded_marge_white_folded.png
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15655_z8jtc/it_s_not_a_folded_marge_navy_folded.png*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15656_niadl/my_other_folded_marge_red_folded.png
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15657_b3iw4/that_s_funny_folded_marge_navy_folded.png*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15658_bxl0k/w_s_a_d_folded_marge_navy_folded.png

The quote in the second red T-shirt is twisted, did u get the point ?


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 20, 2008)

nehi ab zara explain bhi kar do... btw number 4 was good


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes I like the fourth one too.
I usually order mine from *www.xtees.com


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> nehi ab zara explain bhi kar do... btw number 4 was good


the wearer is using linux and he hacks on to the viewer's computer which is windows , so his other computer is you know...lol


----------



## Chirag (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone upload on digit server.. Can't see..


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 20, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Yes I like the fourth one too.
> I usually order mine from *www.xtees.com


yeah xtees.com is a nice place to find funky Ts. what i like is u can fully personalize ur Ts including symbols as u like.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> the wearer is using linux and he hacks on to the viewer's computer which is windows , so his other computer is you know...lol


yes now got it... very funny now LOL


----------

